
Why You Need a Microservice Catalog - kenrose
https://www.opslevel.com/2020/04/21/why-you-need-a-microservice-catalog/
======
kenrose
Hey everyone, I'm Ken, one of the founders at OpsLevel.

My co-founder John and I were early employees at PagerDuty (in fact, John was
the first hire at PagerDuty). We noticed that companies running large
microservice deployments all ended up building internal tooling to help
catalog and track the microservices they had in production (e.g., Spotify has
System-Z, Shopify has ServicesDB, LinkedIn has Service Scorecard). We saw this
as a greater need, so decided to build OpsLevel, a service catalog for
everyone else.

In the article above, John talks about the organizational problems that occur
when you have lots of microservices and some different ways of addressing
them.

